# The 2015 Boating Thread



## Bostonian (May 30, 2015)

Well... I guess I need something to hold me over until the guns get fired up again...







First day out on the big lake for the season


----------



## JDMRoma (May 31, 2015)

Nice ! I guess that would hold me over too !

Nice lake...


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Well... I guess I need something to hold me over until the guns get fired up again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to have a boat docked at Mount View Yacht Club in Gilford that I got rid of years ago when the kids were younger.  With this picture you posted, it makes me wish I had it still.  Maybe my summer interest would peek.


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, I guess it's official, ski season is over, finally got out on the Susquehanna in my DY Special for the first time this year. Leisurely 6 mile trip, 3 down, then 3 back upstream, after work today. My f'd up shoulder didn't feel so go when I first started out, but loosened up considerably as I paddled. We'll see how it is returning home on the upstream half, I'm typing this from the riverbank.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 3, 2015)

Down then attempted immediate upstream..y/n?....that's_ a task_ for your first of the season....but bet it felt good to be on the water again...


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 3, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Down then attempted immediate upstream..y/n?....that's_ a task_ for your first of the season....but bet it felt good to be on the water again...



Yes, I'd prefer to go upstream first, but it's just too shallow. The river is up a little from the recent rain, but a good level, deep enough so the usual shallow spots are easily paddled through, not so deep that upstream paddling is a PITA. 

I hope to work up to my usual 12 mile round trip, from my house on the river, downstream to the Rockbottom Dam in Binghamton, and back. It's a pretty good workout, takes me about 3 hrs. Yes, it did feel good to be back on the water. I'm struggling to get into my Summertime routines, last weekend was my first ski-less weekend.

 Next project is to get my bicycle ready for some riding. Scotty keeps asking me to go hiking, but 5 straight weekends of bashing bumps at Killington have trashed my knees. Hopefully they'll come around now that I'm finally done.


----------



## Tin (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't exactly boat but this helps in warm months. Trying to get up to Champlain this year.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 6, 2015)

TIN....is _NOT_ a neophyte to bass tactics.....


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 9, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Well... I guess I need something to hold me over until the guns get fired up again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, Chaparral's are great boats and thanks for starting this years thread.  Definitely gets me through the summer.  We had a semi tough spring with water levels lower then normal (thank's in part to the state of NJ and their incompetence running the dam).  Couple of people I know dinged props (thankfully we did not)but the water level has risen due to recent rains.











Byram (Party) Cove and some of the Red Neck Yacht Club.   Actually a pretty peaceful day as it can get really busy in there.






Sunset and Happy Hour at the Jefferson House. (Our version of the Naswa for you Winni boaters)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Tin (Jun 10, 2015)

bigbog said:


> TIN....is _NOT_ a neophyte to bass tactics.....



I used to fish big stuff. Won a few big tournies that helped pay for school. Postspawn deal now, 70+ fish this weekend and couldn't crack one over 4lbs. Where is JRMagic? He is the fisherman.


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 10, 2015)

Made it to the dam today, first time this year, 6 miles upstream till dinner, hope the wind is with me. Got a pair of Speedo aqua slippers from Dick's, $15, I usually just wear an old pair or sneaks, but I'm out. Should help keep some water out of my boat, I think they drain better than sneakers. Real flimsy soles though, feels a little weird on the footrest of my boat.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 10, 2015)

Tin said:


> I used to fish big stuff. Won a few big tournies that helped pay for school. Postspawn deal now, 70+ fish this weekend and couldn't crack one over 4lbs. Where is JRMagic? He is the fisherman.



Fun stuff _Tin_...

_Cornhead_,  You know it!  Those..and all their hybrids really make paddling so much more comfy...  I haven't checked NRS out lately...they _might_ have a few options...but everything with a big name is pricey...but often well thought out.  Some of their gloves are terrific for spring paddling up here.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 10, 2015)

Speaking off fishing, came across this last night  ...good idea , drop your Go Pro overboard to see whats down there.


----------



## Edd (Jun 11, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Made it to the dam today, first time this year, 6 miles upstream till dinner, hope the wind is with me. Got a pair of Speedo aqua slippers from Dick's, $15, I usually just wear an old pair or sneaks, but I'm out. Should help keep some water out of my boat, I think they drain better than sneakers. Real flimsy soles though, feels a little weird on the footrest of my boat.



I had a pair of those aqua slippers the first year I kayaked. I just didn't care for the feel so I went with a pair of Keen sandals and haven't looked back. They're waterproof and have a more substantial feel if you need to walk in the water, for some reason


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 11, 2015)

Edd said:


> I had a pair of those aqua slippers the first year I kayaked. I just didn't care for the feel so I went with a pair of Keen sandals and haven't looked back. They're waterproof and have a more substantial feel if you need to walk in the water, for some reason



I know what you mean, I'm having my doubts. I need to walk my boat for a hundred yards or so on my return trip. There's a narrow channel where a creek has deposited so much rock into the river that the channel narrows to fifty yards or so. I have paddled upstream through this section, but you must be committed to overpower Nature, or your basically on a liquid treadmill. My standard procedure is to get out an pull my boat with a rope through the narrows. I've tried sandals before, but would get small pebbles lodged between the sole and my foot occasionally, not fun. 

The slippers passed the walking test, I did feel the rocks more due to the thin soles, grip is good. The thin soles are the only issue I have. The footrest on my boat is a metal tube. The thin soles don't distribute the force applied to the tube while paddling. You feel the tube through the slippers. All the force is concentrated on a one inch spot on my feet. We'll see if this is annoying enough reason to ditch them.

Here's a pic looking downstream at the narrows right after I stopped to begin pulling my boat.


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Speaking off fishing, came across this last night  ...good idea , drop your Go Pro overboard to see whats down there.



Imagine the horror if something was spotted that they were not expecting!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 11, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> I know what you mean, I'm having my doubts. I need to walk my boat for a hundred yards or so on my return trip. There's a narrow channel where a creek has deposited so much rock into the river that the channel narrows to fifty yards or so. I have paddled upstream through this section, but you must be committed to overpower Nature, or your basically on a liquid treadmill. My standard procedure is to get out an pull my boat with a rope through the narrows. I've tried sandals before, but would get small pebbles lodged between the sole and my foot occasionally, not fun.
> 
> The slippers passed the walking test, I did feel the rocks more due to the thin soles, grip is good. The thin soles are the only issue I have. The footrest on my boat is a metal tube. The thin soles don't distribute the force applied to the tube while paddling. You feel the tube through the slippers. All the force is concentrated on a one inch spot on my feet. We'll see if this is annoying enough reason to ditch them.
> 
> Here's a pic looking downstream at the narrows right after I stopped to begin pulling my boat.



Terrific canoe Cornhead(HA, think I've said that before..sold my daily driver 6yrs ago..will be buying next spring = lusting at anything since selling it)...1+ on Edd's info being spot on with Keens = comfy and rock solid fit/support...especially once the temps have warmed up.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> Imagine the horror if something was spotted that they were not expecting!



Yea , something like this
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/bodies-in-oklahoma-submerged-cars-linked-to-69-70-missing-cases/


----------



## bigbog (Jun 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> Imagine the horror if something was spotted that they were not expecting!



Thankfully our smaller, colder streams up here in the NE are not a playground for Bull Sharks...(yet).


----------



## dlague (Jun 12, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Thankfully our smaller, colder streams up here in the NE are not a playground for Bull Sharks...(yet).



I was thinking, bodies!  Holy shit I would freak out!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 12, 2015)

....that's what happens when recoveries are called off or places get passed over.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 23, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


>



I need to get me a sweet life jacket like that!


----------



## dlague (Jun 23, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I need to get me a sweet life jacket like that!



Especially for pond skims!


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 12, 2015)

Cheers from party cove, Lake Hopatcong

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLBBBo885cg&feature=youtu.be

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## marcski (Jul 13, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Cheers from party cove, Lake Hopatcong
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLBBBo885cg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...


Wow! I have never seen a more crowded lake. Now we know where all those Mountain Creek people go in summer!!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 13, 2015)

Lots of people craving water....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 13, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Cheers from party cove, Lake Hopatcong
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLBBBo885cg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...



Damn, I like to go to the lake to get away from people ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2015)

I was on Winnipasauke on Saturday.  Not as bad as above, but it was still a mad house.  No offense to gmcunni, but the PWCs were a major nuisance.  I can see why they are banned on many water bodies.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 13, 2015)

marcski said:


> Wow! I have never seen a more crowded lake. Now we know where all those Mountain Creek people go in summer!!



You're only seeing one small section of the lake.  There's plenty of area to go cruising but lots of traffic on a weekend so choppy and fun dinning and drinking establishments around the lake.  We leave the water skiing to the week nights and can find "glass" if the winds not to much.  The cove is unique and not many lakes can match the vibe there.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I was on Winnipasauke on Saturday.  Not as bad as above, but it was still a mad house.  No offense to gmcunni, but the PWCs were a major nuisance.  I can see why they are banned on many water bodies.



Winni's got some crazy laws which is why you would not see that there.  They don't allow the rafting (which we really enjoy) but I've seen both Braun Bay and West Alton sandbar and they get pretty crazy and the passage back to Pagus Bay has worst traffic then I've ever seen on Hopatcong.  Byram Cove is deep (drops right from shore to 30 feet).  Another one of our favorite tie-up party places is Log Bay on Lake George which is a sandbar like Braun and West Alton.







Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 19, 2015)

Picked up a passenger on my way home last night. It's getting dark pretty early now. I had to do some paddling in the dark on the final leg of my trip home. For that reason, I guess, I decided to listen to the Yankees/Mets game with only one earbud in. I felt something hit my shoulder, followed by a flopping sound in the bottom of my boat. A 4" small mouth bass had bounced off my shoulder, and landed in my boat. If I had both earbuds in, I doubt Id've even noticed it flopping around.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 19, 2015)

Wild Cornhead.....he leaped all by himself, via your fishing line/rod or did a squatch toss him at ya'....?


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 19, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Wild Cornhead.....he leaped all by himself, via your fishing line/rod or did a squatch toss him at ya'....?



Asian Carp hybrid...


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 20, 2015)

Hopped right in, just like those Asian carp videos. I'm glad I did notice him, just snapped a couple pics, and tossed him back in the drink. I was in about 6" of water when he leapt in. Here's an action shot in mid flop.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 20, 2015)

Wild....must be hybrid SBSP.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 20, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Wild....must be hybrid SBSP.



LOL ...if it hit him in the head he'd have a new name.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 21, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> LOL ...if it hit him in the head he'd have a new name.



Basshead? ... Or https://youtu.be/cn73Wtem0No


----------



## bigbog (Sep 21, 2015)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lefty4514 (Dec 24, 2015)

I know it's ski season but this weather is making me miss fishing and boating a little bit.  Anyone on here boat out of the Boston harbor area?  Would love to share some fishing knowledge/stories.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 24, 2015)

Lefty4514 said:


> I know it's ski season but this weather is making me miss fishing and boating a little bit.  Anyone on here boat out of the Boston harbor area?  Would love to share some fishing knowledge/stories.



Although it looks like Maine should be getting something around Tuesday...it looks like Aroostook Cnty will be the goods but at least the resorts will get a little help....BUT as of today I'm getting the same Lefty4514, especially just in driving around, sightseeing various areas of the woods...


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 26, 2015)

It's been so warm around here (NYC) we were still catching bluefish last week along with stripers. Might still be I haven't been out in a week, our boat stopped fishing Dec. 15, end of striped bass season in NY. Herring fishing has been good in Jamaica Bay too.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 27, 2015)

Interesting,
Water temps keeping their food supplies around later than normal?...or maybe something else?


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 27, 2015)

It's not unusual to still catch bluefish well into Dec. while offshore bottom fishing. Heard of some caught today offshore. It is very unusual to still be catching them inshore though but can't verify that they still are.


----------



## Griswold (Mar 28, 2016)

It's probably a long shot on a ski forum but I have some fishing gear I am looking to sell.

4 mustang Solas Survival suits that are two years old and are in mint condition (never used thankfully!)

1 shimano tiagra 50w lrs combo with a pacific bay rod

1 shimano tld 2 speed lrsa 50 combo with a pacific bay rod

3 brand new squid bars I bought from fisherman's outfitter in Gloucester

1 braid standup fighting harness

I even have an ebirb that's about 4 years old that I would part with for short money (they can be transferred)

If you can't tell I have sold my boat 

If there's anyone looking to get into tuna fishing and get a great deal on some barely used equipment I have pretty much all you will need to get started.  Shoot me a message if interested and I'll send pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (May 1, 2016)

Boat is at the shop for summarization, Lake water level a ok.  T - 2 weeks till launch and the 2016 season.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (May 1, 2016)

I'm getting mine ready for the season as well.  Saturday we rebuilt the fuel pump, new plugs and water separating filter.  New starter motor and trailer wheel bearings go in next wknd and hopefully splash down the following.
 Look forward to a great season with the family on the NH/ME Seacoast!


----------



## Bostonian (Aug 8, 2016)

Been a great boating season so far.   this is from the other day out on the big lake!

Oops wrong thead!  

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

